# Onkyo TX-SR875 and Auzentech Hometheatre HD board



## mickhames (May 14, 2008)

I have an Auzentech Hometheatre HD board installed in my HTPC [Win7 x64 Home Premium] with an Onkyo TX-SR875 receiver. Everything works brilliantly EXCEPT I cannot get the board to output either DTS-HD, DTA-MA or Dolby True HD. Dolby 5.1, DTS etc all work fine.

The video is fine, no issues with handshaking.

I was on the phone with Onkyo and worked through all options to no avail, for example the received shows that is receiving DTS 5.1 when it should be receiving DTS HD. Yes, I know that DTS HD is often 5.1. The receiver will show when it receives a HD audio stream of any type.

I have used the MONINFO program to created INF files and installed them on the HTPC. It hasnt made any difference though. 

I am using Powerdvd9 with the options as suggested by Auzentech:
- Speakers: Use HDMI. Output mode: Non decoded hi def to external device.
- Windows: Set speakers as default playback device. No other HDMI devices are enables.
- Auzen console: Encoder is turned off. HDMI tab is set to play audio from speakers through HDMI.

I am running the latest Powerdvd9 patch and also the latest TotalMediaTheatre patch. The amp shows that is receiving DTS 5.1 [not DTS HD as it should]. Both TMT and PDVD are set to use HDMI out. TMT is setup to use DTS encoding rather than use the standard sound track. PDVD is set to output as non decoded. When running Ice Age 2, PDVD shows that it is outputting DTS HD. The HDMI cable being used is the one that came with the Auzen board, I have also tried another cable that I have.

Am I missing something?

Anyone with experience with this problem would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you certain that your out putting a bitstream signal form the HTPC and your using HDMI as the connection?


----------



## mickhames (May 14, 2008)

Absolutely - for both questions


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

and you are 100% sure that the HTPC audio card supports DTS MA and TruHD audio?


----------



## mickhames (May 14, 2008)

Yes. Those were in fact the prime criteria for the sound board.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I highly doupt its the receiver, is there someone close by that could lend you their BluRay player so you could test the receiver?


----------



## mickhames (May 14, 2008)

Hmm. Thats a good idea. I will try an XBox or something. Thanks


----------



## mickhames (May 14, 2008)

Well, the Playsation3 worked just fine, I got HD audio without any issues at all. So, the issue would seem to be between the Onkyo and the HTPC


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It may very well be the Handshake between the PC and the Onkyo is not working. Are you sure you are getting HD video out of the PC? It is clearly not the Onkyo that is the prolem or the PS3 wouldnot have worked either.
If your A/V card from the PC is not HDCP compliant this can cause all sorts of issues.


----------



## mickhames (May 14, 2008)

The sound board is an Auzentech Hometheater HD and is HDCP compliant, in fact the whole chain has been tested and OK'd as HDCP compliant by the Cyberlink Advisor.

Auzentech have just replied to me and suggest that a firmware upgrade to the board may solve the problem


----------

